# Rescue horse VERY in foal... NEED ADVICE PLEEEASE! Our first baby!



## Juna

I sympathize with you!! (and envy your fun. My last birth until June is over. <sob> Lots of fun but lots of lost sleep, too.) Mares have different pain levels and what is no big deal to one girl is a completely different enchilada to another. I've had mares show _some_ level of discomfort for three weeks straight before foaling. 

That's good that she's put on weight. Good luck with her and let us know how it goes! Did your vet give you an estimate as to how far along the baby felt like?


----------



## sssmith

*Dusty pics April 1*


----------



## sssmith

*Dusty April*

Okay. I dont know how to upload all the pics apparently... so here is a link... Thanks for looking!

http://s848.photobucket.com/albums/ab45/billycooksaddle/Dusty/


----------



## Juna

Yes, she looks ready here. Any bag or vulva pics? That would help a lot. Her tail head is pronounced, croup area is definitely soft and her belly is swollen. In your PB album these are the two pics where she looked the biggest. Are these the most recent?


----------



## Juna

P.S. To post photos, you copy the IMG code under the photo in your Photobucket album then paste it into your reply box for this thread.


----------



## sssmith

Juna ~ Thanks so much for the quick response! Well, as for showing pain for 3 weeks... I think were at the three week mark... or maybe over it  
The vet didnt give me an estimate. He works mainly with cattle, but came out none the less, and charged almost nothing, he said he would hate to give me an estimate and be TOTALLY off... but there was definately a baby in there... I will try to get pics of her udders and vulva tomorrow and post them. Im so tired, but I have no idea what she is bred to and how she will react to labor... and whether or not there was fescue involved before I got her... and shes my baby having a baby... when I leave her at night (or early morning)... she paws the gate and whinnies at me. I know she enjoys the company because at night I have her in a foaling pen away from the other horses. We have bonded quite a bit in the last month. Shes my therapist.


----------



## sssmith

Oh... GREAT! Thanks. If you have a sec I will take some pics, since I am sitting outside with her now... AGAIN... and upload them real fast. Thank u so much!


----------



## Juna

LOL. No problem! I love foaling season. It's the best time of the year! My vet works mainly with cattle, too. Makes it hard sometimes. 

You must be so tired if you've been watching her for three weeks! I know how _that _feels. But, it's worth it when the foal comes.


----------



## sssmith




----------



## sssmith

I am so excited... I dont know if its the excitement thats got me thinking she is going to foal, or that she is actually close. She has some "salty" looking dots around her teats in the mornings, but so far no wax... she laid down a few minutes ago and after about 20 seconds squealed and pinned her ears and stood up and stretched real hard, now shes standing backed up to the fence pushing on it... again. Shes a tinker and I think shes just waiting for me to leave. The last few nights I have been sleeping in my sons room in the other side of the house so I can watch her from a distance outside the window... from about 3 am til 7am


----------



## Juna

I hope you don't mind that I turned it for you. It's just easier to see. 

Her bag looks good! Nice and firm. Her teats could be more filled but they are pointing away from each other (good) and she is a maiden. Her vulva looks ready. Soft and puffy passage. She looks "spread" and ready to pass a foal. LOL. Does she have the slow "back feet plop to the ground because her hips have spread" walk? lol.

Have you tried to milk her? Will she let you? Check to see if her milk is sticky. Even if it's clear.......sticky means soon.


----------



## sssmith

Her vulva has been like this for a good week (maybe 10 days)... she has had the "waddle" where she drags her back feet for about a week or more also... I have milked her but she HATES it and doesnt really kick AT me, but lifts her leg and swats her tail as a warning, but she has had the sticky clear fluid for about a week also, but two days ago (last time I attempted) her bag was more firm.... and she is doing lots of tail lifting... I think she might just be trying to make me crazy. LOL... I need a plunger


----------



## Indyhorse

In the time you have left before she foals (and she sure looks close!) try to handle her teats a LOT. Get her used to it, to where she tolerates it as much as possible. Since she is a maiden, it's going to take a little more to make sure she understands enough to let that baby nurse - the more she is used to having her teats messed with, the easier it will be!

Update us with pictures as soon as that baby is born!

And I can sure sympathize for the missed sleep - my mare foaled on April 5 after showing signs for like, 2 months! I was exhausted.


----------



## HowClever

sorry to hijack, but

WOW! I can't believe its been that long already Indy! It only seems like yesterday that I was sitting at my computer with a massive grin looking at Fiona's newborn photos!


----------



## Indyhorse

Howclever, haha she's almost a month old now! I posted some updated pictures of her the other day on the horse pictures forum, go see how big she's gotten already! I think she might mature out even bigger than Finn, since she didn't have the rough start he did!

But hey, remember the practically 2 months of posting pictures and updates and waiting for Freyja to get around to foaling! It took forever and she sure gave me a lot of sleepless nights! Thankfully she is the exception rather than the rule, hopefully the OP here will have a new, beautiful baby to show us in a few days and be able to get some sleep again!


----------



## HowClever

Haha, I looked at it and went "24 DAYS OLD! WHAT!" 

Oh and do I ever remember your wait, mostly because I started reading just after I bought my pregnant mare and all I was thinking was "gosh I hope Romance doesn't do this to me!!" haha


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

sssmith, she's so close! Waiting bites, doesn't it?


----------



## sssmith

Thank u to all for responding to my post... 
Indyhorse~ I actually read the forum Howclever is referring to... Im telling you, I think I have read everything on the internet pertaining to foaling... LOL

I actually slept in til almost 10 this morning... and still no baby. BUT, I did get more pics, and her bag has filled quite a bit more, lots more swelling in the front, and this morning she was more hesitant to leave her foaling pen/stall. Her vulva does not seem as relaxed as it has been, and she usually doesnt mind me lifting her tail, but today she was trying to clamp it down... of course later today it will be relaxed again... we do this sometimes... shes kiddin 
Anyway, it is supposed to storm here tonight. I dont know if that will influence her or not, but I wanted to ask, my foaling pen is not in a covered barn, it is a 24X24 square pen with a 10x12 shed (not enclosed). My sister has a covered barn however, with 3 stalls, only they have dirt floors. Would it be better to haul her over there? I have shavings lightly spread on the floor of her pen just to help the urine absorb, but straw in her shed, and does anyone know why she INSISTS on going in there to pee??? It stinks and I CANT keep it clean, and how often should I change out the straw? I didnt know if this was a "territorial thing" or what... so many questions  Oh... now I will post pics... daytime ones


----------



## sssmith

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










































































LOL... thats alot of pics! I took alot more and if u want to see ALL of them they are on the photobucket link on page 1... I think page 1...
Thanks for looking!


----------



## corinowalk

Totally off topic but WOW what a cutie! I can see why you love her so! She is a beautiful girl and even if she is bred to the ugliest horse/donkey on the planet, that baby is gonna be a STUNNER!


----------



## sssmith

Corinowalk~ Thanks so much! I love her and she really is a doll... When I got her she was in pretty bad shape and a friend of mine said, "Oh my, that mare is ugly", and really she wasnt, she was just poor and furry and wormy... her eyes are so kind though, and something just pulls me in... I cant wait to see her baby, whatever it is, Im hoping it looks and acts like her. She is really a sweet mare and she has come SO FAR since I got her in February... she would barely lead and she would definately run to the other end of the pasture when you went to catch her. Now, she leads perfect, you cant hardly get her away from you, she picks up all her feet, and even though she isnt broke to ride yet, I dont think its going to be too big of a task with her newly found gentle laid back disposition. She still doesnt let anyone else but me pick up her tail or touch her belly much  But I dont mind if shes partial to me.. she will be with me forever as far as Im concerned... and probably her (more than likely) long eared baby as well!


----------



## smrobs

Wow, she is a looker. From what I can see, her conformation is very solid and she will look like a million bucks after she drops that foal and puts on some more muscle and weight. I am not terribly experienced with foaling mares (I've only had one and she teased me for weeks as well) but I believe that you may have a little bit to go yet. From what I understand, their belly will change shape when they are getting close and there will be more of a point at the bottom and she won't be quite so wide. I hope everything goes well and she and baby are both healthy. After it is born, we demand pix of course.


----------



## sssmith

smrobs~ Thanks! And I will definately be posting pics, and maybe even some videos of the birth if I can! 
Trust me, by the time this is over you guys will be SICK of looking at pics of my Dusty! 
You know whats terrible? Ive taken more pics of my mare in the last month than I have of my own kids in the last year! LOL... I will work on that


----------



## sssmith

*bump*


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda

I wish you oodles of luck and hopefully their will be a baby soon!


----------



## sssmith

Just from the pics and her recent behavior... do you think its safe for me to try and get some sleep tonight? Shes not really eating much tonight, but she has finished her feed and alfalfa... shes just not interested in her hay AT ALL. But, some nights shes not... and shes rubbing her tail on the fence alot also, mostly standing up against it constantly unless she walks off to pee or pace a little... Im so tired... but Im scared to leave her. What do u guys think?


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda

Umm well i wish you had Marestare so I could help out but maybe you could set your alarm at a certain time of the night to check on her maybe twice through the night. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## sssmith

thecowgirlranda~ Thats a very nice gesture, but unfortunately I dont have marestare... I wish I did! I just went in to clean up her stall AGAIN, and I was going to pet her belly, and the heiffer acted like she was going to bite me! She has never bitten or kicked, only threatened when I was feeling her udders... but tonight shes moody... I can relate I guess... 
As for the alarm clock... well, I hate to admit it, but when Im exhausted like Ihave been the past few weeks, alarms do me no good... I think I get up, walk across the room, and turn it off in my sleep... I never remember doing it the next morning though  Now, if a kid coughs, IM UP... but since the boys arent here this weekend my maternal clock has gone to OFF


----------



## horselover1428

I'm sooo excited for you!! This must be amazing to go through....no I can't really give advice for your situation, but I definitely want to see baby pics!!


----------



## lilkitty90

ssmith i feel your pain! i spent days up. but i never did what you did. i did nightly checks sure. but i knew my mare could handle it on her own. i was lucky enough to catch it.
my night schedule was 
regular graining at *5-6pm*
Night check and water refilling at *11 pm*
if things seemed iffy at 11 we came back around *2-4am*
and then came out around *6-8am* the next day
granted it you NEED to be there my times arn't for you as it takes 15-30 minutes to have a baby and she could have it the minute you leave and you are left with hours of you not being there. i was fortunate enough to catch her foaling at around 8:30pm so all went well. i wish you the best of luck and don't worry! she can and most likely will handle it perfectly well by herself! don't forget those baby pictures!! = )


----------



## Juna

sssmith said:


> thecowgirlranda~ Thats a very nice gesture, but unfortunately I dont have marestare... I wish I did! I just went in to clean up her stall AGAIN, and I was going to pet her belly, and the heiffer acted like she was going to bite me! She has never bitten or kicked, only threatened when I was feeling her udders... but tonight shes moody... I can relate I guess...
> As for the alarm clock... well, I hate to admit it, but when Im exhausted like Ihave been the past few weeks, alarms do me no good... I think I get up, walk across the room, and turn it off in my sleep... I never remember doing it the next morning though  Now, if a kid coughs, IM UP... but since the boys arent here this weekend my maternal clock has gone to OFF


LOL, I do the exact same thing! After a few nights of foal watch.....alarms can beep and carry on all they want -- won't make a dent in my snores. I have no idea how they turn themselves off. <grin> 

I think you will be safe to get some sleep. To me, her bag looks like a bag that is going to fill all the way and be normal. And her bag doesn't look quite full _full_ yet. I would be willing to bet money that she will wax and drip milk the day of her birth. I've helped hundreds of births.....and your mare is telling me (my username should have been MareMidwifeWhisperer. LOL!) that tonight isn't that night. Just set your alarm (or two alarms) for one check in the middle of the night....and hope you hear it. lol 

But, you know your mare best. I would hate for you to go through all this and then miss it. I'm just trying to explain what I see. Good luck!!


----------



## sssmith

lilkitty90~ That actually sounds alot like my schedule. I usually move her from her pasture around 5:30pm, grain at 6, re-water her around 11-12, then i sit with her between 2 and 4am... then I sleep in my sons room so I can wake up every hour and look out the window ... I will DEFINATELY be posting pics... and also pics of Dusty if and when there is any change. Thanks!


----------



## sssmith

Juna~ I was kinda heading in the direction ur pointing me... I agree. Her bag does look like she may go ahead and be a normal bag (only going off the pics I have seen), and tonight her behavior is actually more normal than usual... I dont know if this is a relief or if this should scare me  I know she is close... maybe a few days off, maybe a few weeks... I dont know. BUT, I dont think its tonight. As soon as there is any change with her I will post pics and keep everyone updated, even if its just her bag filling up more... and we will go from there. Tonight Im going to go to bed and get some rest... I actually got to sleep in this morning and maybe one more day of that will catch me up  Thanks so much for all your advise!


----------



## Juna

No problem, sssmith! I'm rooting for you and I can't wait to see pics of the baby! I definitely think she is within a week of foaling...if not a couple days. Her vulva looks ready....even though you say that she isn't "puffy" back there _all the time_...most mares aren't. When they relax, their vulva relaxes. Sometimes I can't even check a vulva with a fidgety mare. She clamps her tail down and tightens up her vulva if I try to lift her tail. When she is relaxed is the correct time to judge a vulva.

And I think I just won the prize for saying the word, "vulva", the most times in one paragraph. LOL.


----------



## sssmith

Okay, so now I have another question... Ive been reading horror stories apparently... and Im scared to leave her at all... if youve been following the thread then you know, Dusty was pretty emaciated when I got her in February... she now looks like a healthy, fat, well taken care of mare... Im just worrying NOW about whether or not I should have poured all the feed into her to pick her weight back up. I know before it goes to her, it goes to the baby... so obviously he/she got alot, since Dusty herself has gotten quite a bit... she is a small mare with a small frame, maybe 13.3Hands, so do you think maybe her baby might be too big for her to have?


----------



## sssmith

and just now when she laid down she had some kind of leakage out of her vulva area... now its not leaking though, almost looked like urine... could it have just been urine dripping out? or was it something else?


----------



## mls

I would say she is still a ways off. Not relaxed in the rear and nothing much to her bag.

Do you have a safe area fenced for foal turnout? Foals and barbed wire = $$ to the vet.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

.. Any news?


----------



## sssmith

Nothing yet... 
MLS~ I do have her in a 24x24 paddock with a shed at night with ALL sharp corners covered! LOL... I have driven myself crazy trying to "foal proof". Also, I had my fences redone the week after my Baker horse cut his leg. They were the WORST kind of wire to have horses in ever... thanks to the ex-husband for that.... anyway, a friend of mine came out and redid my fences for me and he put 3 or 4 strands of barbless wire from the bottom up, and left 2 strands at the VERY top of the post, very close together so the horses wouldnt be reaching over the barbless and pushing posts over... I would have prederred to COMPLETELY do away with the barbed wire and get something more "horse safe" , but its just me and my 2 boys, my dog, and my horses, and we do okay for sure, but dont have alot of room expensive fence right now  Thanks for ur advice anyway though, even though I have already been trying to "babyproof" as best as I can, it just gives me incentive to get out there and re-check everything! Always better safe than sorry!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Indeed! How's your girl doing comfort-wise?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

sssmitch said:


> I do have her in a 24x24 paddock with a shed at night with ALL sharp corners covered! LOL... I have driven myself crazy trying to "foal proof".​




So the fencing in the photos below has been changed?
​




sssmith said:


>


----------



## lilkitty90

a Friend had a run in with Barbless Wire. with his 2 year old colt. it ripped the poor guys legs to shreds. i'm not saying it isn't good as it is much better than barbed wire but barbless will still cause dmg. and i am learning about barbed wire myself 2 of our horses got caught in it this weekend. one about ripped her whole hoof off and one ripped the tops of her legs and chest and her rump. so we are definitely replacing fence ASAP!


----------



## sssmith

Well, the cross ties are set with barbed wire and we havent quite figured out how to go about replacing it ... but its a work in progress. Before this little mare came to live with me she was in some kind of barbed wire, or had gotten into somthing, somewhere and gotten several really bad cuts, which if you will look in the pics, she had one on her rear, chest, back leg and shoulder... and not to mention the fact that she was emaciated. So, even though I dont have "the very best" accomodations, it is definately better than what she is used to. I take very good care of her and my other horses, however I do take the blame for Baker getting caught in the fence. It was poor judgement on my part not to get the fence changed before an accident happened. I am now trying to be a more responsible horse owner and fix the problem fences, only I have limited resources since Im a full time single mom. I appreciate your concern over my fences, but trust me, I am beating myself up over what happened to Baker and trying to get the rest of it taken care of ASAP so none of my other babies get hurt. Now, I have to get back to watching my mare. As soon as she foals I will post pics and HOPEFULLY some video... if she doesnt decide to be snaeaky about it


----------



## sssmith

Oh, and at night, when I cant keep a close eye on her because my eyes seem to close or I give up and go to bed, she is NOT kept in the pasture with the barbed wire. She is kept in a 24x24 paddock (maybe a bit larger) with a shed in it... and it IS foal proofed, with no-climb, and when she foals the baby will not leave this paddock without the cross ties being re-fenced with horse wire.


----------



## sssmith

BTW.... there was alot of change in the last 2 days with Dusty. She is now "like jello" on either side of her tail and she has slightly sticky yellow when you squeeze her udders (which she still hates, but were working on that too). This morning at 7 am I looked out the window and she was lying down, sitting up, lying down, sitting up... got up once did a circle, kicked her belly, laid back down, got up one more time, defecated, laid back down until about 9:30. She was completely relaxed and her vulva was actually pooched out and kinda open. Tonight she is uncomfortable, pushing her rear up against the shed and rubbing. She stopped eating her alfalfa... so, once again.... Im waiting. I went in her paddock to clean out the poo (I cant stand leaving it in there), right after she did it and she walked up behind me and plopped back down about 2 foot from me. I turned around and petted on her head and neck and she just had the "helpless puppy dog" look. I dont think she minded me being in there with her... anyway... I will update soon... hopefully with pics


----------



## lilkitty90

hmm yellowish? not sure what color my mares was right when she foaled as we had just gotten strips to test her milk and when we came back she was 2 minutes from foaling. but she sounds close! hopefully you'll be updating with baby pictures! = ) and it's alright i understand your issues. with 8 horses and lots of land it's hard to use anything but barebed wire and it's all we are used to. but 2 of our horses got caught in it and ended up severely hurt last weekend. and my little foal is also kept in a Barbed wire fence. but there is a HUGE area to get away from it. and we are getting ready to replace all the fencing with Tension wire and polytape to keep the little ******s in! so believe me i know your troubles. and there is definitely hard times but we all do the best we can for our babies.


----------



## sssmith

lilkitty90~ Im so sorry to hear about your horses... barbed wire is a pain... and thanks so much for the encouraging words!


----------



## Hunter65

oh this is exciting. I can't wait to see picts! Keep up on the posting


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Hunter65 said:


> oh this is exciting. I can't wait to see picts! Keep up on the posting


Samee!  Hahaha.


----------



## alace

Well????? do we have a baby yet???:lol:


----------



## Hunter65

Yeah whats happening?


----------



## laiken

*looks uncomfortable*

wow..i hope it all goes well maybe after you get to experience your first foal you can give me some tips..i too have recently purchased a pregnant mare..she's 6 month due in october..im excited and nervous too..goodluck



sssmith said:


> Okay, I think I have read just about EVERY thread on this site and every other site on the internet. Hopefully someone here can help us.
> 
> On February 22nd I rescued a very skinny little mare. She looked like she ight have a bit of a wormy belly, so I brought her home and wormed her with 3 different wormers, all 2 weeks apart. She was supposed to be 5 years old, only I later found out from the vet when he came out to look at her that she is around 3 or maybe 4.
> I called the vet out because I was concerned that she was ONLY gaining weight in her belly. (My avatar is pictures of her on April 1) He preg checked her and lo and behold... His results "Oooohh, Im bobbing its head up and down in my hand, theres a baby in there"... This was on April 4th I believe.
> Now, on April the 12th (or around) she acted like she was really going to foal... tail switching, laying down, getting up, stretching, biting her belly, rubbing her tail.... LOTS of movement from the foal.. I have a video of her that night here: Dusty at One True Media - share slideshows, slide shows, Facebook slideshows, free video sharing, video montages.
> Since then I have been staying up with her every night. I have put her on a Mare and Foal feed twice a day, She gets LOTS of alfalfa, free choice coastal, and beet pulp with her grain (because she was so malnourished), of course she has been wormed, vaccinated, and trimmed now and she has REALLY put on the weight! She looks like a little show horse now, all slicked out and thick and pretty... but she is driving me crazy! She shows signs of some sort EVERY night, whether its tail rubbing, laying down and rolling and getting back up, biting and kicking her belly... all of the above and sometimes just a few. Her vulva has been relaxed now for about 2 weeks (really relaxed), she has had a bag for about a week, but since she is obviously (hopefully) a maiden and pretty young, I didnt really expect much of a bag, her tail head is prominent also. I am new, but I will try to post all the pics I can so you guys can get a visual. This is my first foal, and Im pretty sure her first as well, so ANY advise is helpful. Thanks for reading such a LONG post. Oh~ and the baby moves ALOT, even tonight.. mostly I notice it and see kicking right in front of her bag on the back underside of her belly.... and boy does it KICK! Probably a mule baby... and shes letting his ears grow some more:wink:
> I will LOVE it NO MATTER WHAT it is!


----------



## sssmith

LOL... nothing yet... except she is VERY close Im thinking. She is very uncomfortable, but she has little "spells" of it... One minute shes acting like shes going to just push it out.... laying down, biting her sides, tail straight up in the air, swishing as hard as she can, pushing up against the fence and rubbing as hard as she can, then the next shes going back to eat her hay. Shes doing the "spells" more frequently now... so hopefully one of these times shes going to decide to stop pushing up against that fence and rubbing it back in there! I will be on tonight and get everyone some more pics. She LOOKS ready though  Thanks everyone for keeping up with us! We really appreciate ALL the comments and advice!


----------



## lilkitty90

ooooh i am getting very excited! lol can't wait for the baby pictures! = )


----------



## alace

me too....push momma, push..... let us see that baby...


----------



## laiken

cant wait for the update...goodluck mamma


----------



## sssmith

No baby yet... but I do have pics... and as for the vulva pic... she squeezed it in as much as she could, so I will try to get better pics later when she is relaxed. And I will keep updating 
OH... and I thought this was funny.... my 4 year old son and I were sitting outside with Dusty tonight listening to music and she started pushing her rear on the fence again and switching her feet from right to left and my son said, "Look Mom! Dustys a dancin horse... and he was serious and amazed  I love him!


----------



## lilkitty90

let me post some pictures of Snowflake the day before or day of. when she gave birth lol

ok these are all from the day and night before she gave birth to sparta
hopefully this will give you something to compare your mare too. but i think a bigger pointer belly is good. snowflakes for some odd reason never got really pointed right before she gave birth.


----------



## sssmith

ok... this is how it usually looks relaxed..
lilkitty90~ was that her first baby? I ask bc I am just wondering if Dusty will wax... and thanks for the pics! Its nice to have something to compare to!


----------



## sssmith

I will try to get smaller pics next time


----------



## lilkitty90

nope this was her 4th baby that we know of. and hopefully her last! as she is around 17 years old lol and yeah snowflakes vulva would kind of gap open when it was relaxed. the thing i am worried about is when will it tighten back up? it's still kind of loose and embarressingly makes awkward noises.... oh my the love of pregnant mares! lol


----------



## sssmith

LOL... Thats alright... we love them no matter what! I dont know whats up with Dusty, but she backs right up to the fence wherever I am sitting and rubs her tail... which would be fine... except she has terrible gas! But no matter where I move, she follows and backs right back up... so, Ive given up! I am getting very good at holding my breathe  Whatever makes her feel secure is okay with me!


----------



## lilkitty90

oh my lol snowflake never did that lol except when she started giving birth i was kind of freaking out since it was my first birth. and i had no idea what to do and i was the only one there. when the sac first popped out. and all the fluid was comming out i grabbed the video camera and positioned myself in a corner (baaaad move) lol snowflake started backing towards me flinging her tail in a giant circle and me and my clothes got so nasty from that icky fluid lol i guess she was like "get it out for me!" lol mares are so silly sometimes


----------



## sssmith

Well, I dont know if this means anything or not, but she laid down just now, right in front of me, of course, and there was some clear drainage dripping out of her vulva, then I guess the baby kicked her or she got really uncomfortable and she pinned her ears and it started dripping faster, then she stood up... HMMM... I wish I knew more... the suspense is killing me.


----------



## sssmith

It was still at a drip though... not gushing... maybe drip one second apart drip again... or less than a second maybe at the end... anyone else ever seen this?


----------



## Juna

Hmmm, had she just pee'd? I haven't ever really seen _leakage_.....besides the plug and water breaking. And plug isn't leakage....it's goopy. 

If she was in labor_ labor_ and her water broke....you'd know it. I would think that the drips you're seeing are left over pee. LOL. She looks close! (Although her bag isn't quite as full as it can be.)


----------



## sssmith

I dont think she had just peed... but its definately possible. Maybe the leakage was so noticeable to me bc Im looking for something to happen back there! LOL. This pregnancy thing is wearing me out. This morning I looked out the window and thought for sure she was about to lay down and have it... but of course... I always think that  She is soo dramatic! And its progressively getting worse everytime. If she doesnt have this baby soon shes going to run out of things to be dramatic about and I will think she is crying wolf, which at this point, Im thinking is her intention  Thanks so much for ur help!


----------



## sssmith

So my sister comes out to mare watch with me sometimes bc she has a little experience (3 or 4 foals is better than none). We were just sitting here chatting and I made the comment, "Dusty is so dramatic", she laughed and said, "you deserve it", (She has two daughters and I have two sons), "God didnt give you daughters, he gave you Dusty"... LOL, I think shes right!


----------



## trailhorserider

*Drip, drip, drip....*

About the dripping thing, I've seen it too! 

I've noticed my pregnant mare, when I feed her, if she snorts (like to clear her nostrils) in the past few days she will have a few drops of something drip out her vulva too. I assume it is pee and it is from the pressure of her snorting, because her whole body kind of tenses up when she snorts (like how a person might if they are coughing). I guess I just figured she has a leaky bladder from all the foals she's had so when she snorts she looses a few drops? It's clear in color and hard to see when it lands on the ground. Definitely not something thick or with color to it. I think I only notice it because she raises her tail slightly when she does it. When I lift her tail and take a closer look, there is no color or discharge there.

She shows no signs of imminent foaling otherwise (and I have no idea of when she is due, other than I think she still has a couple more months). 

So I don't know what it means, other than I assume it is a few drops of pee, but my mare does it too!


----------



## trailhorserider

You know what's great about this forum? We can all post photos of vulvas and udders and it is totally normal and acceptable! :lol:

I just went back and looked at the vulva pictures a couple pages back. sssmith, maybe a weird question, but it looks like your poor girl might have had some tearing back there?

I should get a photo of my mare's vulva, she really looks puffy and loose at times. She should have a couple more months to go, but I dunno. Baby was a rockin and rolling in her tummy tonight! I decided it might be an alien trying to escape! :mrgreen:


----------



## Indyhorse

The leaking is almost certainly urine from pressure on the bladder. While my mare didn't drip urine, I've seen mares do it before, as well as other animals (my collie female had a very large litter last year, 11 puppies, and she leaked enough urine whenever she'd lay down to soak her hind end. Lots of baths!) Some of us humans have had that problem during pregnancy too.  When the water breaks, you will know it, there is an immense amount of fluid in there!


----------



## sssmith

trailhorserider~ I noticed that too, and I havent ALWAYS noticed it, but the only thing I can think of that might have happened is when she pushes and rubs on the fence, I have seen it "catch" her vulva. It makes me cringe to see her do it, and usually I make her move off the fence if I see it...and she gets mad at me, but backs up for me to scratch her rear instead  Spoiled Brat!
Also... seeing as how I have no idea how far along she is, Im just assuming she is close because of her behavior... I did have her palpated around the end of March or the beginning of April, but my vet has dealt mostly in cattle, the only info I have is he got about elbow deep and said "well, Im bobbing the babies head up and down with my hand right now, so she IS pregnant".... LOL... I know thats not much info to go off of, but does that tell anyone anything about how far along that made her then and now?


----------



## sssmith

Indyhorse~ Im thinking it was urine also. And I was thinking maybe it was from the pressure on the bladder as well... seeing as how Ive been where she is  Bless her heart!


----------



## Hunter65

Well I hope you weren't rubbing your butt up against the fence too! lol


----------



## alace

lol..my friend had that problem bad, i was always worried but got lucky, well almost, had a few troubles when i would cough...lol


----------



## farmpony84

trailhorserider said:


> You know what's great about this forum? We can all post photos of vulvas and udders and it is totally normal and acceptable! :lol:
> 
> I just went back and looked at the vulva pictures a couple pages back. sssmith, maybe a weird question, but it looks like your poor girl might have had some tearing back there?
> 
> I should get a photo of my mare's vulva, she really looks puffy and loose at times. She should have a couple more months to go, but I dunno. Baby was a rockin and rolling in her tummy tonight! I decided it might be an alien trying to escape! :mrgreen:


 
I wonder if I should moderate this thread? Horse porn? Did you have permission from your horse to photograph her *gulp* Vulva? Do you have written permission to post that picture? Hmmm... Is this a PG picture? Seems pretty graphic to me.....:lol:


----------



## Speed Racer

I know farmpony, I too am utterly _shocked _and _appalled_ that someone would take a picture of their horse's privates without asking permission first! :shock: 

Hey, anybody know the sheath cleaning song? :wink:


----------



## sssmith

Wow... thats just not appropriate... my poor mare


----------



## Speed Racer

sssmith said:


> Wow... thats just not appropriate... my poor mare


Good Lord girl, they were jokes. Lighten up! :wink:


----------



## sssmith

Hunter65~ I dont know if you have had any kids or not, but when its time, youd try absolutely anything to relieve the pressure.... and if it means rubbing your butt up against a fence, then hell yes, Id have done it...
But have I tried it? No. My hospital didnt have fences in the rooms


----------



## sssmith

Speed Racer... I know they were jokes... I meant "poor girl" from me posting so many private pics of her on the internet...


----------



## Hunter65

sssmith said:


> Hunter65~ I dont know if you have had any kids or not, but when its time, youd try absolutely anything to relieve the pressure.... and if it means rubbing your butt up against a fence, then hell yes, Id have done it...
> But have I tried it? No. My hospital didnt have fences in the rooms



Sheesh I was only kidding. Actually my daughter who is 19 texted me an hour ago to tell me she is moving out. ACK my baby is leaving the nest!


----------



## sssmith

alace said:


> lol..my friend had that problem bad, i was always worried but got lucky, well almost, had a few troubles when i would cough...lol


thats when I had it too... coughed or sneezed... pregnancy is just a b**** for any species I guess. :lol:


----------



## sssmith

Hunter65 said:


> Sheesh I was only kidding. Actually my daughter who is 19 texted me an hour ago to tell me she is moving out. ACK my baby is leaving the nest!


Well Im not kidding... if rubbing my butt on a fence would have helped, Im pretty sure Id have tried it I cant even think about my boys moving away from me... but their 4 and 9, so I dont have to think about it right now, Thank goodness. ~Well wishes with that:wink:~


----------



## wyominggrandma

Don't worry Hunter65, she will be around more once she moves out... Laundry, food, goodies, now you just get to help keep two houses supplied. Then comes the hubby and grandkids. hehehe


----------



## Speed Racer

sssmith said:


> Speed Racer... I know they were jokes... I meant "poor girl" from me posting so many private pics of her on the internet...


Oops, sorry! My bad! 

Glad you thought they were cute. :wink:


----------



## sssmith

I think this is a great forum. Everyone is so helpful and nice... and so what if different people have different senses of humor... its all in fun... and we are all here for the same reason... we love horses But we have gotten a little off subject.... anybody got any info or experience with a vet palpating this late in a pregnancy (a month ago), and any guess how far along that "might" put her... ive been up with this mare almost every night for over a month now, so if I could get one full nights rest, that wouldbe great... I only wish I'd asked that question a month ago, because I dont see it happening in my near future


----------



## alace

yeah the kids are never "really" gone, I have a 19y and a 17y and a 2y... my older 2 moved out a year ago to thier dads but are here most of the time... i know i have a huge age difference in kids, i had my tubes tied after the first 2 and then had them un-tied to get my little boy, wasn't ready to be kid free... now i have a 2year old and a full daycare of 10... guess you can say i like kids...hehehe:lol:


----------



## Hunter65

sssmith said:


> I think this is a great forum. Everyone is so helpful and nice... and so what if different people have different senses of humor... its all in fun... and we are all here for the same reason... we love horses But we have gotten a little off subject.... anybody got any info or experience with a vet palpating this late in a pregnancy (a month ago), and any guess how far along that "might" put her... ive been up with this mare almost every night for over a month now, so if I could get one full nights rest, that wouldbe great... I only wish I'd asked that question a month ago, because I dont see it happening in my near future



We are just waiting for that baby. I wish I could help but its beyond my expertise.


----------



## Hunter65

wyominggrandma said:


> Don't worry Hunter65, she will be around more once she moves out... Laundry, food, goodies, now you just get to help keep two houses supplied. Then comes the hubby and grandkids. hehehe



ACK! Its an hour an a half by bus/skytrain for her. She won't be home too often lol. :shock: GRANDKIDS :shock: Nooooooooooooo not yet


----------



## Jordi

I think she's waiting for you to give up and get a good night's sleep!:lol::lol: I bought a mare in foal years ago and did just what you did--read every book, watched every video, etc. I was absolutely SURE I was going to be there when Honey foaled and I was going to help her as much as she needed it. Well guess what? The ONE night I went in and didn't watch her, she foaled a huge, healthy filly, who was up and dry by the time I got my exhausted butt out to the barn the next morning. :lol::lol:

Oh, and by the way, Honey is 13.3 hands tall and the "baby's" sire is a 17 hand Belgian. My vet told me that mares rarely have a foal that's too big to safely deliver. Even if they're genetically huge, they're born smaller and grow once they're out in the big, wide world. Shelby arrived weighing 115 pounds and had legs as long as her mama's, but Honey had absolutely no trouble and bounced back like she hadn't carried that mammoth for 11 months.


----------



## welshies rule

good luck hun x


----------



## sssmith

Thanx everyone... I guess I will be sitting outside with her for another month waiting... Heffer


----------



## lilkitty90

sorry sssmith. it's hard to tell when we arn't the own touching it. did she say how big the head was or anything? or give a roundabout estimate? 

i know i paid 80 bucks to have someone come out and stick a glove on and feel for the baby. and he didn't even stick his hand up there!! he just came out and looked at her and said well she could have it tomarrow or a month from now. and charged us 80 bucks for that and 2 shots. it made me angry. but oh well at least your vet actually checked lol


----------



## Hunter65

Anticipation.... is making us wait. I hope you get some rest soon.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Mares, they ALWAYS make us wait!!!


----------



## Indyhorse

Actually, according to my vet (and also on the advice of another forum member here, Tealamutt) I had an extensive ultrasound done on my mare. Apparently they can get the actual gestational age of the foal accurate within a few days by taking a measurement of the foals eye. My own vet was relatively inexperienced with this, but he did get on the phone with some other vets while taking measurements and was able to give me a best est gestational age of 295 days...at the time I was counting on about 300 days so that's seeming pretty darn accurate to me! But it's no prediction of when they foal, however, my mare foaled on day 360!


----------



## wyominggrandma

Or you will be like Appylover, go to bed cause she looks like she is not going to do anything, then wake up in the morning, go to the stall and the baby will be there. Good luck and hopefully you will get a nights sleep soon.


----------



## laiken

geeze..waiting, and waiting..lol the wait will be worth it..hope baby comes soon...


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

Just wanted to say that I think your mare is gorgeous! And to sympathize with you...I can't tell you anything you don't already know. But since she's healthy and happy and since the vet had the horse's head in his hand then your foal is positioned correctly. So unless it starts doing flips in her uterus between now and foaling then you at least don't have a breach birth to worry about.


----------



## goldilockz

LOL! One of your photos was removed because it "violates terms of use" for Photobucket! :lol: I wonder if it was a vulva or an udder Hmmmm :lol:

I can't WAIT to see bebeh pics <3


----------



## sssmith

Goldilockz~ LOL... probably a "vulva" pic... how silly  
NittanyEquestrian~ Im definately thankful for that... I have seen lots of movement in the past few weeks, some pretty good kicks right in front of her bag... if baby Dusty is not a mule, he/she sure kicks like one 
I actually went to bed at 10 last night and expected to see a baby this morning... but I am glad I didnt... I REALLY want to be there... but I got caught up on some much needed rest. Also, for the last 2 day there has definately been alot less movement, still a little, but definately less... maybe were close... I say that everyday


----------



## Hunter65

Any storms coming your way? Apparently they like to foal during storms.


----------



## lilkitty90

she is going to foal and the day you arn't ready. i kept thinking for 3 months okd she is going to foal! this is going to be it! she is acting like it! then the one day i said ok maybe it will be next week so let's just test her milk. we came home with test strips and she was well into labor and was ready to deliver! but we luckily got to catch it! so maybe if you "pretend" it wont be the day and just randomly make checks at times she isn't used to seeing you. she may have it and you may catch it. since our girl had hers at 8 and we NEVER checked at 8 usually at 11 so we would have missed it.


----------



## smrobs

Haha, that waiting is so frustrating. Hey, the good news is that if it is a mule baby and you want to sell it someday, there is more of a market for mules right now than horses. A well conformed mule will bring in some pretty good money.


----------



## sssmith

SMROBS~ LOL... thats what Ive been told... but after all this, I KNOW I will never be able to part with Dusty... and after raising one from a baby, Im bettin I will have a hard time parting with it too! My mother always told me I was the worst about bringing home "strays"... dogs, cats, horses, MEN... LOL... I only had a soft spot for the ones that needed to be "saved"  Good thing for Dusty and baby I guess


----------



## sssmith

Hunter65~ Sunday night... good chance of thunderstorms...
But right now....
I SWEAR shes going to push the fence OVER shes rubbing it so hard! Whatta stinker


----------



## sssmith

Okay... so the only change Ive noticed since last night is she has only drank about 1/2-1 gallon of water since 8pm YESTERDAY... usually she drinks ALOT more... I would say like 6-8 in a 24 hour period, but Im guessing because I dont know how many gallons her bucket is... but shes drank maybe 1/6 of what she normally drinks... and she started rubbing her butt on the fence earlier than usual... like around 6pm and she usually starts around 11pm... and she didnt finish her alfalfa, but now she has gone back to it and is slowly munching... but kicking her belly a little too... obviously I dont have a life right now  But should I be worried about the water thing?


----------



## sssmith

and our chances of having a thunderstorm tomorrow have risen from 30% to 50%... I dont know if this will make a difference or not, but if she is holding it in then tomorrows weather should set her off... she always gets REALLY dramatic when it rains...


----------



## sssmith

Its supposed to rain all day today off and on and get worse around 6pm. My question is... Should I let her out of her foaling pen today? She wants out to graze, but her udders are more full than usual and the other horses are a bit fresh since a cold front came through... Does she "need" the exercise? or would it be best to leave her... even though shes gonna be mad?


----------



## Indyhorse

I let my mare out full run of the pasture all day, and only put her in her foaling stall at night, all the way up until the evening she foaled. They are much, much better off getting out to move around as much as possible. Exercise is VERY important, especially with the impending labor and birth.


----------



## sssmith

Okay! Im going to let her out now... Thank u for the advice


----------



## alace

maybe a good walk/trot and if she can a run would get things moving around in there and get her to go into labor... i know when we are waiting for labor they say walk alot.....


----------



## alace

wouldn't it be neat to have a baby on mothers day....


----------



## sssmith

Alace~ I let her out right after posting and she did run along the fence line for a minute... lol... she looked like a bouncy ball :lol:
Hopefully that gets things moving, and I was thinking the same thing.... a Mothers Day baby... We are having a small storm here at 7ish, supposed to last only an hour at the most, then at 11pm its supposed to thunderstorm until 2am... so, chances are good if its true they foal in storms... if not, my birthday is May 15th... so maybe she will go for one or the other :wink:


----------



## paintluver

Ooh, I hope she foals soon, I can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## NorthernMama

Wow, this has to be the longest waiting-for-a-baby thread I've followed here! Come-on Girl! Let's go!


----------



## sssmith

I think She must somehow know she has like 100 people waiting to see this little stinker... thats why shes holdin it in forever  I cant wait either... I think its even MORE interesting since we have NO idea what shes bred to. 
I had a very weird dream last night... I definately know Ive been consuming too much of my life with my mare now 

So, last night (in my dream), she had a black and white (mostly black with a white tear drop and a few white splashes on back) filly, only thing was... I saw her starting to foal out my window, and by the time I got out there, there were several people I didnt know, one older gentleman helping pull the baby, because it was AS BIG AS DUSTY... LOL. Then all of a sudden, it sprang to its feet, ran out of the pen, and ran away with a herd of wild horses that were in my pasture... and Dusty acted like she could care less... just went on eating  WEIRD DREAM... I got up this morning a little panicked


----------



## Indyhorse

sssmith said:


> I think She must somehow know she has like 100 people waiting to see this little stinker... thats why shes holdin it in forever  I cant wait either... I think its even MORE interesting since we have NO idea what shes bred to.
> I had a very weird dream last night... I definately know Ive been consuming too much of my life with my mare now
> 
> So, last night (in my dream), she had a black and white (mostly black with a white tear drop and a few white splashes on back) filly, only thing was... I saw her starting to foal out my window, and by the time I got out there, there were several people I didnt know, one older gentleman helping pull the baby, because it was AS BIG AS DUSTY... LOL. Then all of a sudden, it sprang to its feet, ran out of the pen, and ran away with a herd of wild horses that were in my pasture... and Dusty acted like she could care less... just went on eating  WEIRD DREAM... I got up this morning a little panicked




Ah ha hahahaha - you've reached the stage of weird-dreams-induced-by-sleep-deprivation! I'm well familiar with that one. At one point I dreamed my mare gave birth to a shih tzu.

C'mon mama, let's go!


----------



## sssmith

NorthernMama~ LOL... Its really only been 9 days. I just update ALOT!! But I agree! It seems like its been a year since my first post!!


----------



## sssmith

Indyhorse~ THAT is hilarious! I am surprised I DIDN'T dream that... my mother lives about 200 yards from me and she breeds shih-tzu's, and one was barking like crazy last night and I had to call her and tell her to LET HIM IN! Now we know what I will be dreaming tonight probably


----------



## sssmith

Wow... Its really thundering out there... and shes MAD about it... shes snortin and pinnin her ears at me when I went to give her more alfalfa... **crossin my fingers**


----------



## Hunter65

Come on baby!!!!!


----------



## myhorsesonador

PUSH THAT BABY! COME ON MOMMA! We need a mothers day baby!


----------



## lilkitty90

OOOHHH!! come on girl! i wanna see the baby dangit! lol i'm kind of hoping it coems out a mule baby! and a beautiful one at that! lol i am betting on a bay mule thats a colt! so thats my guess = )


----------



## mom2pride

Crossing fingers for a healthy delivery!!! And SOOON!!!! Lol!


----------



## horselover1428

I know I'm excited to see it and this is the only thread I have followed so long.


----------



## armydogs

did she have the baby? i have followed this thread too. i want to see that baby. NOW!!!! lol. will be checking back later.


----------



## sandy2u1

My birthday is May 15, also. Now you got me hoping for a May 15 birth! Is it not enough that you torture me with this thread and keep me waiting and waiting  I must say, though, after all the waiting we have done, I won't be disappointed if it comes sooner. I do think if it comes on May 15 then I should get to help name it :lol:


----------



## alace

this thread is the first thing i do before i open my daycare and at nap time it again the first thing i check and then all eve i watch it.lol


----------



## sssmith

Not yet  But, I will get some pictures of her today and post them this afternoon and you guys can tell me what you think. Her shape has changed some more and maybe some more experienced eyes than my own can give some insight... It looked like it was time to me 10 days ago, so I dont know.


----------



## sssmith

And BTW... Thank ALL of you SO much for keeping up with us! It kinda gives me a little piece if mind knowing if there is a problem that comes up, all I have to do is come here for help! Thanks again


----------



## corinowalk

C'mon Dusty! You've made us wait long enough! Lets see that lil stinker!


----------



## laiken

yeah dusty get a move on..lol we wanna see a baby....


----------



## sssmith

Okay guys... here are some pictures from today, let me know what you think! And thanks in advance


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















I know these could be fuller, and alot of times they are more full in the front area, but shes a maiden, so I dont know what to expect....


----------



## sssmith

To me it looks like she has dropped... but its looked that way to me for 10 days... It looks to me like if that belly gets any bigger its going to bust. She looks miserable in her eyes


----------



## alace

she looks bigger to me also.... poor girl, i remember that stage of pregnancy, i was begging the doc to do my c-section early, just soooo uncomortable...


----------



## sssmith

lol.... me too! and I had both my boys a month early! 
Now she is just standing out n pasture real still stomping her front and back feet and doing some "jerky" swishes with her tail... I dont know... I'm starting to think shes the "little boy who cried wolf"... LOL. I have to run to the water dept. and pay my bill... she will probably lay down out there, where I DONT want her to have it, and pop it out while Im gone... I have the video camera ready just n case. Everyone will get to see what I see... Bet shes gonna be sneaky... I have a good 5 letter word for her right now, but I'm not going to write it... Im sure everyone heres feeling the same way about right now


----------



## lilkitty90

i can't tell much by her vulva. but i think her teats should drop a little more or something. and her tummy definitely looks ready!! i am excited to see the little guy/gal!! come on girl push it out already! lol


----------



## Hunter65

ooh I can't stand the anticipation. I think I am obsessed


----------



## Paramore

C'mon Dusty! :lol:


----------



## sssmith

LOL... I KNOW Im obsessed! 
Well, we are under a tornado watch... dont think were gonna get a tornado... thank goodness, but it is going to rain here in about 30 minutes for about 30 minutes, and theres lots of thunder and lightning... of course that didnt increase our chances last night obviously... but I will keep ya'll posted for sure! About to go check on her again. If I see any noticeable changes, I will take pics, AGAIN. :lol:


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

Hurry baby!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## sssmith

If anything, her bag is full in the front again, and it looks like her belly has dropped MORE... if thats possible. I gave her a little more grain, and she eats a little, then stops for a minute and squeals... its kickin her under her belly pretty hard, and is it possible I saw movement in her flank?? because it looked like it... Im getting the camera and going back out... one more sleepless night. I think babys ready... its Dusty were waitin on... she looks SO thin skin'd under her belly... poor girl. I really want to get the plunger


----------



## sssmith

oh... and when she swishes her tail, she's so "jello'y" it all shakes and moves... pretty weird lookin.


----------



## wyominggrandma

You said there were tornado warnings, go figure she will have it tonight.
Perfect name for baby" Texas Tornado".. especially is he/she is born when tornado's have hit the ground.
Can't wait to see photos


----------



## Hunter65

oooh I don't know If I will sleep tonight [email protected]!


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

I've been following along waiting for pictures.... What's taking yall so long!!! 

Justkidding  

I hope we can see some pics tomorrow!!! you have a beautiful horsey by the way and bless you for rescuing her....


----------



## sandy2u1

> Perfect name for baby" Texas Tornado".. especially is he/she is born when tornado's have hit the ground.​




Don't name baby that! He/She may just decide to live up to the name :shock: Come on Dusty...we are rooting for ya sweetie!
​


----------



## lilkitty90

you could name him or her Twister lol i plan on seeing pictures when i get home from school! i hope she's pushed that baby out!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

C'mon girl! i've been following this thread for a while now. Push it out already. lol. can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Has she popped that thing out yet? Haha, I've been on this thread since day 1.. Good luck, girly!


----------



## wyominggrandma

Okay, this has gone on long enough. Its time Dusty to pop that cute little critter out, your poor mama needs some sleep and stress relief.
Come on Dusty, go for it............


----------



## mom2pride

Someone needs to go out and give momma a big huge bear hug  Lol!


----------



## laiken

i like texas tornado..good one...hurry up dusty...i cant wait till my mare foals now..now i gotta wait till oct....


----------



## kchfuller

come on baby! i want to see pics


----------



## alace

what... no up-dates yet....whats up..... we never have to go this long without an up-date????

is this a sign something is going on, or did the storm maybe affect the internet there..????....

better not be busy playing with a baby without showing us first....


----------



## MaggiStar

i am dying to see what she has the suspense is torture!!!


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

alace said:


> what... no up-dates yet....whats up..... we never have to go this long without an up-date????
> 
> is this a sign something is going on, or did the storm maybe affect the internet there..????....
> 
> better not be busy playing with a baby without showing us first....



I hope nothing went wrong!! But maybe she _is_ out playing with that baby!!


----------



## Hunter65

Maybe she is sleeping lol


----------



## sssmith

I haven't even read through all the posts yet.... but no, she hasnt had it yet... sorry, had a busy day.. I PROMISE I will take pics and post them here as SOON as she pops it out... she is SOOO miserable... she has a really full bag today, but nothings leaking out yet, then again it may not... Love the names guys! You are all awesome!


----------



## sssmith

mom2pride~ I dont think the hugging thing is workin... I hug her and love on her, and even scratch her rear for her everyday... wait! Maybe thats it! She's not spittin that baby out cause shes milkin this pregnancy thing for all its worth... LOL


----------



## sssmith

Hunter65~ I WISH I had gotten to sleep. 

Everyone~ Dont worry, as long as I can keep my eyes on her (and open) we are ALL going to get to see her have this baby! Video camera is fully charged.
We owe you guys at least that for staying with us for so long!


----------



## Hunter65

sssmith said:


> mom2pride~ I dont think the hugging thing is workin... I hug her and love on her, and even scratch her rear for her everyday... wait! Maybe thats it! She's not spittin that baby out cause shes milkin this pregnancy thing for all its worth... LOL



That's exactly what I was starting to wonder. I think she likes all this attention... but that can only last so long.


----------



## sssmith

Hunter65 said:


> That's exactly what I was starting to wonder. I think she likes all this attention... but that can only last so long.


Right! I tell myself everynight, "This time Im going to bed, if it comes down to it, she can do this on her own".... and everyday I think "this is getting old, Im sick of watching her and Im not doing it anymore".... and I keep lying to myself :lol: 
How long after they REALLY sink in croup area and in the sides of her butt, do they usually foal? It feels like a waterbed back there... waves and all:shock:


----------



## sssmith

I keep reading these "foaling signs" websites... if I go by what they say, this mare has been in stage 1 labor for a month! Im gonna take a couple pics and you guys can tell me what you think. Her bag is fuller, and shes kept it all day, it looks like loose skin is draped over her hip bones (shes even more jello'y), and her vulva is still relaxed... nothing new there. Same song, different day, only everyday I think she cant get any more pregnant looking, and everyday she proves me wrong... Gosh, I hope theres not 2 in there and were still way off... that would not be good... it does look like this is gonna be a pretty big baby


----------



## sssmith

Okay, here are some pics from today... If Im just being a paranoid mom, then please someone tell me... it looks to me like she is TOTALLY ready, but this is my first pregnant mare and my first baby, so please, dont hold back.... I think shes ready, but hell, Ive been thinkin that now since April 1. ANY input you guys have, please feel free to share! Oh, and the hay pic where shes leanin, shes been doing that to the trees and the hay since last night... Is she trying to move it into position or something????


----------



## sssmith

I think i know what shes bred to!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

What what what?! Lol


----------



## sssmith

Okay, so I have a coggins on her, and it only had a guys name and city and state, but I googled it.... and got his number. 

Heres the story on Dusty, I havent ever really explained how I got her. 
My sister had a horse that she took to a sale (she'd bought him only a month before for her kids, and before she ever let them get on him, she rode him, and he flipped over backwars on top of her and bucked every time she rode him, which she disclosed at the sale). We had to wait til the end of the sale so she could pick up her check. Before I go into the rest of the story, let me say, Im not getting into a debate over the slaughter issue... I have my own views... Im not sharing them Anyway, the local kill buyer (I know thats what he is, I know him, he hauls them to Mexico, 32 per truck load, in his own 18 wheeler)was in the ring "making his load" with the last few loose horses they ran through. I had just got up to walk outside and I turned around and looked in the ring. There was Dusty, and they started her in at $50. Now, most of the horses at the end were crippled, or blind, or crazy as march hairs, but she wasnt, sure, she was wild eyed and scared, but clearly not crazy or crippled. No one was bidding on her.... I waited and waited... until Bill raised his hand. I walked over behind him and placed my bid.... we competed up to $150, and at this point, in the condition she was in, there was no way he could profit from loading her on that truck. I didnt go to that sale to buy a horse.... but I got Dusty... and Im glad. 
Anyway, I had the coggins on her and the name and city and state of the guy that brought her to the sale.... so, a minute ago, I googled it 
He told me he hauled her and several others to the sale that day for another man. They had just been turned out in the mans pasture to fend for themselves for the past few years, so he hauled them to the sale for him. He said they were all really skinny and in pretty bad shape. He said there was a GREY STUD, probably about 2 or 3 years old in the pasture with them, but he couldnt tell much else about him because he was so skinny... but he was pretty sure thats probably what she was bred to.... 
SO.... anybody wanna guess what our babies gonna look like


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Cute. LOL


----------



## sssmith

I know! And I guess thats not definately what shes bred to, but, its more info than we had... and at this point, I dont care if its a mule or a zorse or a whatever... I will love it all the same... and my 4 year old already said, "Mom, Dustys baby is going to be MY horse forever"... so, it has a place here forever  Im just READY!


----------



## sssmith

Well, I did the color calculator... I dont know any background so I put unknown... it came back with silver bay.... I guess we wont know til she decides to pop it out... one of these days


----------



## lilkitty90

silver bay? hmmm never heard or seen of one but it does sound interesting! i'm going to go research that color now! and since we have background info i am definitely changing it! i'm going to say a Chesnut colt!


----------



## sssmith

lilkitty90 said:


> silver bay? hmmm never heard or seen of one but it does sound interesting! i'm going to go research that color now! and since we have background info i am definitely changing it! i'm going to say a Chesnut colt!


I hadnt ever heard of it either... I googled it... Im thinking bay or sorrel... and I hope it has her markings... I think shes pretty  and I am sooo excited. Im leaving her alone tonight, watching her from the window... maybe she will THINK shes bein sneaky:wink:


----------



## lilkitty90

yeah i LOVE your girls face markings. they are totally unique and definitely something i would want to be passed onto her offspring. do you think it will be a filly or a colt?


----------



## mom2pride

I'll guess either grey or bay...and sabino like mum (cause chrome is fabulous...lol!)...watch it be chestnut or bay with not an ounce of white...tehehehe


----------



## sssmith

Im going to guess colt... only because he is taking sooo long to come out! And I'm hopin for chrome, but at this point, as long as its healthy and everything goes smooth I will be happy


----------



## lilkitty90

yeah i've heard colts take us on joy rides waiting to be born! lol and by gosh my little colt did! he came 2 months later than we originally expected. and yeah a happy healthy colt is all i wanted and of course no matter what i am positive he will be beautiful not doubt about it!


----------



## sandy2u1

Poor Dust....she looks oh so pregnant and miserable.


----------



## sssmith

sandy2u1 said:


> Poor Dust....she looks oh so pregnant and miserable.


I know! I just WISH I had a clue when that baby is going to be here. Not that she hasnt given me a million clues... I just dont know what to expect:-(

lilkitty90~ Thanks for stayin optimistic I know we are all SOOO ready for her to foal... I'm starting to feel guilty cause my girl has half the world waitin on her to make a move and shes taking her sweet time! LOL :lol:


----------



## corinowalk

I think since you have so many followers we should have a lil baby pool...just for fun! Heres my guess

Colt (just cuz boys always give you trouble!)
Grulla 
Big white blaze just like momma! 
May 13th at 9pm...lol


----------



## alace

we must love the wait... lol.. maybe next year you guys will be waiting on my girl, i already miss her, she went to the studs last night and i had kids late today(i run a daycare) so i didn't get to go see her, but hubby did... love having the stud with in 10 miles from home...i know i will be waiting nd hoping for a baby... but i really think dusty is supper close, but then again i never had a foal, but i hav been doing a ton or reading..


----------



## sssmith

corinowalk said:


> I think since you have so many followers we should have a lil baby pool...just for fun! Heres my guess
> 
> Colt (just cuz boys always give you trouble!)
> Grulla
> Big white blaze just like momma!
> May 13th at 9pm...lol


Wouldnt that be beautiful! LOVE that!:wink:


----------



## sssmith

alace said:


> we must love the wait... lol.. maybe next year you guys will be waiting on my girl, i already miss her, she went to the studs last night and i had kids late today(i run a daycare) so i didn't get to go see her, but hubby did... love having the stud with in 10 miles from home...i know i will be waiting nd hoping for a baby... but i really think dusty is supper close, but then again i never had a foal, but i hav been doing a ton or reading..


Me too! My eyes are crossing from having read so much... in fact, when I type something in pertaining to "foaling mare" every result that comes up is already saved on my computer from visiting it before. :lol:
Shes got me stumped!


----------



## mom2pride

well she certainly is 'getting ready'...her tailhead is definitely more prominent than it was the last time you posted, which is one of the 'biggy' signs that mom's getting close. AND, she can't hold onto it forever...tehehehehe

I'll guess filly, simply because it's being so sassy by not wanting to come out!


----------



## sssmith

mom2pride said:


> well she certainly is 'getting ready'...her tailhead is definitely more prominent than it was the last time you posted, which is one of the 'biggy' signs that mom's getting close. AND, she can't hold onto it forever...tehehehehe
> 
> I'll guess filly, simply because it's being so sassy by not wanting to come out!


Im beginning to think she can. I have to go out of town on the 21st, so hopefully she will have it before then... if not, Im just going to have to cancel the trip  I cant leave her! OMG... if she makes us wait til then Im going to go nuts!


----------



## CheyAut

Silver bay? LOL not likely  Silver is very common in minis, some pony breeds, and gaited horses, but other than that, it's rare or non-existant, so unlikely yours will come out that way  Odd calculator!


Anyhow, STILL waiting, huh? Come on Dusty, we wanna see your baby!!!


----------



## sssmith

CheyAut said:


> Silver bay? LOL not likely  Silver is very common in minis, some pony breeds, and gaited horses, but other than that, it's rare or non-existant, so unlikely yours will come out that way  Odd calculator!
> 
> 
> Anyhow, STILL waiting, huh? Come on Dusty, we wanna see your baby!!!


Id never even heard of a silver bay until I went to that website. It was animalgenetics.com... And yes, STILL waiting


----------



## Hunter65

I am gonna guess a filly (she is keeping us waiting for her grand entrance)
Love it if she was a silver bay (there was one at my trainers barn I would have bought if I didn't have Hunter)
Lotsa chrome (pretty just like her mom)
May 14 4:00 am


----------



## sssmith

Hunter65 said:


> I am gonna guess a filly (she is keeping us waiting for her grand entrance)
> Love it if she was a silver bay (there was one at my trainers barn I would have bought if I didn't have Hunter)
> Lotsa chrome (pretty just like her mom)
> May 14 4:00 am


4am sounds like a legitimate time for Dusty... I usually do good to keep my eyes open til about 3am (on a good night). :wink:


----------



## mom2pride

She'll have it when you do that 5 minute errand...Lol!!!


----------



## JB44

*an idea*

here's an idea. in the wild, mares always take a buddy mare off with them to watch over them while they are in labor. if you have another stall within eyesite, you might try putting whoever her best buddy is in that stall.

we tried that once with a mare that was 2 weeks overdue and had been waxed the whole 2 weeks. within 2 hours of putting her buddy just outside her stall, she foaled. coincidence ? maybe. but it does go along with their instincts. they are vulnerable during that hour. they can't protect a new baby very well for the first hour. hence the buddy system to help keep predators away.

just a thought. good luck. she looks like a pretty nice mare and a great color. so glad you saved her!!!!


----------



## alace

JB44---i have heard of that with wild horses too, never thought about it with others but makes a lot of cense...maybe she can try this, would be kinda funny if thats what shes been waiting for.... and also her being a rescue horse she has not had the best things going on to her the last few years so trust and security maybe something she is needing.. if she only knew how lucky she is to have the mommy she has know. but then maybe she does know, she seems to have bonded very well...


----------



## haviris

I don't think she'll have a silver bay, doesn't look possible. The mare's not silver and 'gray stud' is not enough info (don't know his base color). There is a 50% chance the foal will be gray though.


----------



## sssmith

JB44 said:


> here's an idea. in the wild, mares always take a buddy mare off with them to watch over them while they are in labor. if you have another stall within eyesite, you might try putting whoever her best buddy is in that stall.
> 
> we tried that once with a mare that was 2 weeks overdue and had been waxed the whole 2 weeks. within 2 hours of putting her buddy just outside her stall, she foaled. coincidence ? maybe. but it does go along with their instincts. they are vulnerable during that hour. they can't protect a new baby very well for the first hour. hence the buddy system to help keep predators away.
> 
> just a thought. good luck. she looks like a pretty nice mare and a great color. so glad you saved her!!!!


I thought of that too.... and she and Baker used to take turns sleeping, he would stand outside her pen, just on the other side of the fence and keep watch while she slept, and then she would do the same for him... but Baker got in a fight with another gelding through my fence (when I had barbed wire) and he got cut really bad, down to the joint. My sister has a barn with 3 inside stalls, so I sent him to live with her because she had better accomodations for him, and the vet was NOT very optimistic about his chances of even living through it, since the chance of infection was so high. Dusty looked for him for a week, and he looked for her too. It broke my heart. I slept outside with her all night for the first two nights. I really want to bring him home, but Im scared to take the chance of "disrupting" his progress. Plus, he is only 3, and he loves her soo much... he thinks that she is HIS mare... I dont know how he would react to the baby, and Im betting she wont wanna be his buddy after the baby is born...


----------



## sssmith

alace said:


> JB44---i have heard of that with wild horses too, never thought about it with others but makes a lot of cense...maybe she can try this, would be kinda funny if thats what shes been waiting for.... and also her being a rescue horse she has not had the best things going on to her the last few years so trust and security maybe something she is needing.. if she only knew how lucky she is to have the mommy she has know. but then maybe she does know, she seems to have bonded very well...


Thanks Alace! I love her alot. Shes almost like one of my kiddos! 
What do you guys think about this... I have another mare, she is 7, and she has had one baby before, about a year or a year and a half ago. She and Dusty have been pastured together before, and they did okay, even though Feather seems to be the more dominant of the two. I was worried about Feather being around Dusty when the baby was born (I have heard horror stories about other horses accidently stepping on the babies, or biting them, or even stealing them). Do you think it would be safe? I would have them in a smaller pasture together, probably about 1/2 acre.


----------



## sssmith

OMG! I was watching the news just now.... you guys have to look up "worlds smallest horse einstein"


----------



## corinowalk

I would give it a try...you could see if your other mare is receptive to it. You would think that she would be nicer to her now that shes REALLY pregnant...its worth a try. I guess nature is just gonna take its sweet time with poor dusty. I know how she feels! I tried EVERYTHING to get my labor on the go...the only thing that worked was walking.


----------



## CharliGirl

Dusty's baby...come out, come out wherever you are!


----------



## Hunter65

sssmith said:


> OMG! I was watching the news just now.... you guys have to look up "worlds smallest horse einstein"
> 
> YouTube- Einstein - The Smallest Horse In The World



He is cute isn't he. There is a thread on here about him.


Yooo hoooo lil filly come on put and play!


----------



## sssmith

Gonna storm tonight and for the next 4 days its supposed to off and on...


----------



## Strange

I swear every mare I've ever known that was pregnant foaled during a storm at night. Maybe this is what she's been waiting for haha.


----------



## sssmith

HOW in the world is she still able to roll ALL the way over???? She looks hilarious, and almost got stuck in the middle once... she looked like a turtle on her back... LOL


----------



## Phantomcolt18

everyone is saying "Come on baby come out!"
the baby is saying "I dont want to come out I have a nice warm squishy waterbed" lol


----------



## mom2pride

That must have been a sight...poor thing, hope she doesn't get stuck on her back! Lol!!


----------



## welshies rule

such a long wait but sure it will be wel worth it
xx


----------



## Indyhorse

Reading this thread is such deja vu. I'm glad I'm not the only one with a super-sadistic mare who really likes to fake you out. Sorry, sssmith, not that I am enjoying your suffering, I sure can commiserate, and I have most certainly been there!


----------



## sssmith

Indyhorse said:


> Reading this thread is such deja vu. I'm glad I'm not the only one with a super-sadistic mare who really likes to fake you out. Sorry, sssmith, not that I am enjoying your suffering, I sure can commiserate, and I have most certainly been there!


In all honesty, I would do it all over again 100 times over... IF I knew AT LEAST an estimated due date.... This "not having a clue" business stinks! 
Thank goodness I found this forum for advice and support... 
Weather update: (in Texas it LITERALLY changes every 10 minutes)
9pm thunderstorms 50% chance... 10pm til AM... 20% chance.
She cant make up her mind about having it in a storm because the weathers not cooperating with her


----------



## mswp27

Come on baby!!! We all want you to come!! Hurry up!!!!


----------



## Indyhorse

sssmith said:


> In all honesty, I would do it all over again 100 times over...


You're mental. Or a masochist *lol* I have sworn I will never, ever get another preggo horse :lol:


----------



## lilkitty90

i thought so too. but i love the experience! and Sparta is a blessing and i can only imagine 5 of him running around playing lol sure it's a pain with the worrying and sleeplessness but it all pays off when the foal is big and healthy!


----------



## corinowalk

How about Dust Storm for a colts name? It might just fit!


----------



## sssmith

Indyhorse said:


> You're mental. Or a masochist *lol* I have sworn I will never, ever get another preggo horse :lol:


LOL... I know! And Im probably qualifying as mental right now because I am definately delirious from lack of sleep  But I am sooo excited! But, its so gratifying to look out there and see how far along shes come and to know that she and her baby have such a wonderful life ahead of them. I do hope that if I ever do this again, I am WAY more prepared and it is a PLANNED pregnancy :lol:... I'm just being optimistic thinking "planned" is better, even though from reading the posts, I know better... Its just as stressful as this one... but its still exciting


----------



## sssmith

corinowalk said:


> How about Dust Storm for a colts name? It might just fit!


I love that! Now, lets just see if she will let it out in the next 4 days when its stormin so it fits! LOL


----------



## mom2pride

Well you could always bring her here to AZ...doesn't matter if it's raining for a 'dust storm' to come up!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## alace

I was at the breeders today saying hi to my girl there and told her about dusty, told her about the but rubbing and how big she asked if she was dripping milk, told her no so she said she may not, she said pushing on her bottom, rolling, are all good signs, with everything i told her she says anytime but said no more then a week...she kept asking if she waxed up, and i couldnt remember if she had.


----------



## sssmith

alace said:


> I was at the breeders today saying hi to my girl there and told her about dusty, told her about the but rubbing and how big she asked if she was dripping milk, told her no so she said she may not, she said pushing on her bottom, rolling, are all good signs, with everything i told her she says anytime but said no more then a week...she kept asking if she waxed up, and i couldnt remember if she had.


Wow! Thanks! She isnt really waxed, she has had some honey colored dots at the end of her nipples, but you cant really see them unless your right up under her... so I dont know if thats what it is or not. 

I went out to look at her a few minutes ago and she isnt very nice right now. She wants out with the other horses, I could tell bc she kept walking over to me then back to the gate and looking right at them. When I went to leave her pen, she waddled fast in front of me and stood right in front of it and when I put my hand up to let myself out she tried to bite it. LOL... she didnt want me to leave her alone I guess.... or shes just a hormonal *****:lol: Either way, I felt bad for her, so I went and got feather and put her in there with Dusty. Dusty is following Feather around now like a lost dog... so maybe thats what she needed. Im watching her, so if she lays down and spits it out soon or even acts like she might, I will let you guys know. 

I hope ur girls right and shes gonna go soon! Shes making us all wait a LONG time! Thanks so much for thinking of her:wink:


----------



## CheyAut

No foal yet?


----------



## NorthernMama

Still waiting here too!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Oh for goodness sake, Dusty.. PUSH THAT LITTLE SNOT OUT, ALREADY! lol!!! I think everyone following this thread checks up at least every post by you, sssmith. Hahahaha. I bet the foal will come out bay, with socks/stockings, a cute blaze, and gray out as an ugly, gangly yearling XD. That's what the past 3 foals at my barn has done..  I would like to say she's got a colt in there, but honestly I have no idea. A bunch of people are guessing "Colt colt colt!" But I think the little ****** wants to trick you in to picking a boy-ish name and come out a little girl XD. Anyways, I'll keep you & Dusty in my prayers for a healthy delivery.  And one soon, lol.


----------



## goldilockz

Yeah I'm totally stalking this thread like a creeper! :lol: *shifty eyes*


----------



## alace

i was hoping for an update early..lol.. i have 3 new kids starting in daycare today so i can check for updates as often...but I'm sure i will find time somehow...lol


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

goldilockz said:


> Yeah I'm totally stalking this thread like a creeper! :lol: *shifty eyes*


Yay for thread-stalking XD!


alace said:


> i was hoping for an update early..lol.. i have 3 new kids starting in daycare today so i can check for updates as often...but I'm sure i will find time somehow...lol


If you have access to the internet from your phone, you can check cellular-ly! :rofl:


----------



## mom2pride

goldilockz said:


> Yeah I'm totally stalking this thread like a creeper! :lol: *shifty eyes*


Me too!!! 

Maybe we should start a recovery group "thread stalkers anonymous!!!"


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

mom2pride said:


> Me too!!!
> 
> Maybe we should start a recovery group "thread stalkers anonymous!!!"


Not a bad idea..... :lol:


----------



## sssmith

LOL... well, i put Feather ***** in the pen with Dusty last night. It gave her peace of mind, I could tell... the only issue I have is Feather used to be at my friends house, and she was in the pasture with about 10 others, so when she eats, she eats FAST... which means when she gets done, she runs Dusty off her feed.... well, we dont play like that here  So, I had to go out there and "Guard" Dusty while she ate, then when I thought it was safe to go back in, Feather ran Dusty off the Alfalfa and made her scratch her nose on the top wire of my fence (which is barbed wire)!!! So, now Feather has to play in the little pen by herself and Dusty gets to graze in the 2 acre yard FULL of green grass, with her own alfalfa... all you can eat buffet today  I will feed again tonight, then put Dusty back with Feather afterwards... I know they have to establish pecking order, but their not doing it while my little rescue mare is needing all she can get....


----------



## sssmith

OH! and Dustys udder is full again, but the nipples are FULL and BIG, but no leaking right now... but this is the first time I have noticed them "full" like that.


----------



## alace

oh...yeah...that was another thing the breeder asked is if her nipples them self were full instead of just the bag..... good sign.... maybe tonight..i hope, she better hurry so you can go out of town on the 21st...or when ever that was..


----------



## Hunter65

mom2pride said:


> Me too!!!
> 
> Maybe we should start a recovery group "thread stalkers anonymous!!!"



Sign me up! Between this and the twin foal cam I am not getting very much work done! Hurry up Dusty


----------



## armydogs

sign me up for the thread stalkers anonymous group too please. im gonna need therapy by the time this is all said and done. still no baby? o well, ill just keep coming back 3-4 times a day to see what is going on.


----------



## sssmith

Hunter65 said:


> Sign me up! Between this and the twin foal cam I am not getting very much work done! Hurry up Dusty


twin foal cam? What? Where??? I need to be on there too!


----------



## sssmith

No baby yet... but the rain has started, and her nipples are still big... so lets pray she has it before the 21st for sure! Or else my sister will have to come live at my house for the weekend. *LOL*


----------



## mom2pride

Darn, I hoped by the time I got back on this pm that she would have had that stubborn baby already!!! We're all gonna need lots of therapy!!! :shock::lol:


----------



## sssmith

mom2pride said:


> Darn, I hoped by the time I got back on this pm that she would have had that stubborn baby already!!! We're all gonna need lots of therapy!!! :shock::lol:


Right~ *LOL* Shes making me hormonal! :twisted::-x:-o:lol:

She has a big ridge in her side... whats up with that?


----------



## sssmith

I thought that was crazy... kinda looks like my mare... without the stripe down the back of course.
Heres the caption.... what breed do you think Dusty is anyway??????
"The dun-like leg barring is also the result of sooty at work"
(its a pic of a "sooty" colored horse)


----------



## sssmith

Ive been looking up breeds and colors... so now Ive got my mind spinning  I know really shes just a plain ole bay Heinz 57 with alota chrome... but I just thought Id get some opinions. I havent really seen her "get up and go", but the few times I have, she kinda raised her tail and had her head high... but shes really pregnant, and I think its because she got spooked, so I cant tell by the way she moves if shes gaited or not, but I dont think so. What do you guys think???


----------



## corinowalk

She doesnt look built like a gaited horse to me...they usually have a strange (to us trotters! LOL) lookin slope of shoulder. Its hard to tell from her face which looks really refined whether she might have a touch of arab in there...but then again, my QH runs the field with his tail like a banner in the wind, has a pretty good dish to his face and he is pure bred...lol


----------



## JB44

guess my buddy theory didn't help!!!

by the way, buddy doesn't have to be in same pen. over the fence is fine, and maybe safer.

gosh you will be very sleep deprived by the time this little buckskin comes out!!!! (hope it's a buckskin)


----------



## sssmith

JB44 said:


> guess my buddy theory didn't help!!!
> 
> by the way, buddy doesn't have to be in same pen. over the fence is fine, and maybe safer.
> 
> gosh you will be very sleep deprived by the time this little buckskin comes out!!!! (hope it's a buckskin)


LOL... Well, I think the "buddy theory" was a good idea... she seems to be much less "watchful and skitzy" with Feather in there, just not at feeding time


----------



## JB44

if the buddy mare is bossy, just watch she doesn't steal the baby. usually they are fine tho


----------



## sssmith

JB44 said:


> if the buddy mare is bossy, just watch she doesn't steal the baby. usually they are fine tho


last night she was a little bossy... but tonight she seems to be more of the "follower"... Dusty keeps tryin to walk away from her and Feather keeps followin her, Dusty turns her head and pins her ears at her and Feather backs off a bit... her teats (I guess thats the appropriate term for nipples) are really swollen and pointy, more so than earlier today even, but shes still not leaking anything... but when I get close to touching them she turns her head and pins her ears like she really wants to bite me... so there will be no milking... unless my sister gets here soon and holds her for me... if so then I will update then...
and if she thinks she wants to steal that baby, she better get there before me


----------



## lilkitty90

yeah snowflakes teats were pointy i believe. and now all mares wax or drip. all of them are different. so she may foal tonight or next week with this crazy girl lol and believe me i stole sparta really quick before anyone else could! lol


----------



## sssmith

lilkitty90 said:


> yeah snowflakes teats were pointy i believe. and now all mares wax or drip. all of them are different. so she may foal tonight or next week with this crazy girl lol and believe me i stole sparta really quick before anyone else could! lol


I found a few websites and it says distention of the teats happens 4-6 days before foaling.... followed by relaxation of the vulva.... well, shes been relaxed for a month... so we know thats not accurate! LOL


----------



## JB44

sounds like her time is close, if she is pinning her ears at her buddy!!! her attitude changes will tell you more than anything else. she is taking charge and getting restless. yippee.

also if you see her poop a lot. they clean out the pipes as labor starts. and they walk, and walk.


----------



## trailhorserider

Can you post a link to that website? My mare is expecting and I am trying to learn all I can too! 

And my mare has been "relaxed" for several weeks too. It come and goes, but sometimes she is really loose looking, lol! :lol:


----------



## Hunter65

OK I am getting soooo excited. I can't wait to see this baby!


----------



## sssmith

okay. She was laying down when I went out there, and Feather was standing over her like a guard dog... she laid down and set up 4 times, then started rollin, then pinned her ears and got up, then started to lay back down, then decided not to, and is now just standing there with her ears pinned and her tail up, really still.... and its about to start raining again. Im sure it was just making her uncomfortable again... I dont know... I will keep everyone posted. I came back inside and Im watching her out the window now... so she can think shes bein sneaky


----------



## sssmith

trailhorserider said:


> Can you post a link to that website? My mare is expecting and I am trying to learn all I can too!
> 
> And my mare has been "relaxed" for several weeks too. It come and goes, but sometimes she is really loose looking, lol! :lol:


There were a bunch of them and they all seemed pretty informative. 
Go to google.com and type in "distention of the teats mare"... 
 Also, I have "completefoalingmanual.com" bookmarked! LOL ... its awesome!


----------



## sssmith

Hunter65 said:


> OK I am getting soooo excited. I can't wait to see this baby!


>>>>>>


----------



## sssmith

Hunter65 said:


> OK I am getting soooo excited. I can't wait to see this baby!


Me TOO!! 
Oh good Lord! Now Feathers layin down!... I guess either their taking "shifts" of Feathers havin sympathy pains... but Dusty still hasnt moved. :?

I lied... shes back down now


----------



## Hunter65

Oh man now I can't go to sleep


----------



## ShannonSevenfold

Oh jeeze. I've been following this thread from the beginning, but have just been a silent stalker. She sounds so close and every time I come on here I'm expecting to see pictures of the little fella! I'll go to bed tonight and as soon as I shut the computer off, she'll pop it out! haha


----------



## sssmith

LOL. Shes eatin hay now


----------



## alace

ok dusty... i;m going to bed and sleeping in also (as late as a 2y will let me) so i know my luck, this will be the night,,,


----------



## sssmith

yep... and she just rubbed her butt where my light was and knocked it out... so NOW she can be sneaky


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

C'mon girl! This little one will be getting LOTS of attention when she comes.  Can't wait to the see the pictures!


----------



## sssmith

We have a baby!!!!!!


----------



## RedTree

!!!! filly or colt


----------



## HowClever

Photos photos photos photos photos photos photos photos!!!


Sorry I have been silently stalking this thread since the day you posted it and I am way excited that she finally popped!!


----------



## Hunter65

Well???????? Filly???? tell us tell us :0) 

Congrats mom!


----------



## Indyhorse

Ahhhhhhhh finally yay Dusty!!!! Update, update, update us, and show us pictures!!!!


----------



## Hunter65

Hey I was pretty close, called it for 4:00 am on the 14th. Now if I just got the filly right


----------



## sssmith

Its a filly! Big bald face, 3 white stockings!!!!


----------



## speedy da fish

pictures! i have just read the whole thread cant wait to see her baby!


----------



## sssmith

Uploading pics now!!!


----------



## sssmith

Omg! She looks like baker!!!! Lol


----------



## Hunter65

BINGO! What do I win?????


----------



## laiken

Omg..man we all been waiting..congrats mamma..oh and dusty....whoo hooo


----------



## sssmith

SHES NURSED, shes pooped, dusty is so protective, but she let her come up to me and I pet all over her! 
And she is soo independant! She keeps running from Dusty trying to explore, Dusty is a worrywort


----------



## sssmith

should I start a new thread? Im going to take more pics!


----------



## HowClever

Oh, she is so adorable!!


----------



## Hunter65

Oh my she is beautiful!!! I LOVE her face! congrats again


----------



## Jordi

What a gorgeous little girl! She looks wonderful, big and healthy! Congrats! Does she look like she has grey eyelashes (an indicator that she will grey out)?


----------



## speedy da fish

aww so sweet, what are you going to call her?


----------



## laiken

WOW...What a beautiful girl....awesome...proud of you girls...yes she does have a gorgeous face....


----------



## laiken

yeah..now we neeed a name....


----------



## JB44

WOw congratulations!!!!!! what a cutie. glad it went well. too funny that she had to turn out your light first.


----------



## corinowalk

OH MY GOD That filly is soooo cute! Totally worth the wait! Congrats to all involved! Ive been stalking this thread so long, I feel like it was my mare! LOL


----------



## sssmith

LOL.... Thanks so much to EVERYONE! I am sooo excited. I will go out and get some close up pics now that I have been handling her.... didnt know how Dusty would react, but shes fine with it  She is sooo perfect! I dont know about the eyelashes... but I will get some pics of them too! 
Hey everyone! We need a name for this little baby girl!


----------



## Indyhorse

She is completely adorable. So glad Dusty's being a good mom. Congrats to you and Dusty both!


----------



## mbender

About freaking time. Congradulations. Have fun with them.


----------



## sssmith

LOOONG RED EYELASHES.... and I have more pics... oh, and she will let you milk her all day now  Shes calm and collected, until that little girl starts running off from her .... and she panics a little  not just whinnyin at her panic.... full out run and get her panic... shes such a good mom! Im sooo proud of her  
I dont see afterbirth, I checked her vulva, theres just a drop of red blood, but looks like no ripping, the sack she was in is still laying out there... but did she eat the afterbirth? Cause its gone?


----------



## sssmith

*Meesha* is what my 4 year old wants to name her


----------



## JB44

usually it's attached to the sac. the sac is thin and whitish. the placenta is red/brown and very heavy. look around. or maybe an animal made off with it. if she didn't pass it, she will get very ill. so hopefully she did.


----------



## JB44

ps, no the mare does not eat the afterbirth. 

are there dogs around? they love the stuff but couldn't eat it all. perhaps they dragged it somewhere?


----------



## corinowalk

I like meesha! I thought because she is so independant maybe independance, or Indy.


----------



## JB44

Meesha is a great name.


----------



## sssmith

*New thread:*
*Rescue horse Very in foal **DUSTY HAD HER FILLY** PICS PICS PICS !!!

*Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/rescue-horse-very-foal-dusty-had-55019/#post633154#ixzz0nuiqnvWR


----------



## Indyhorse

The placenta is usually stuck to the sac, or attached. If you can't find any trace if it, you are better off having a vet check her out and give her a shot when he comes, to be safe, rather than assuming it was okay and have Dusty go septic.


----------



## armydogs

congrats on the new little baby. now where is my padded room, and my pretty white jacket that makes me hug myself? lol


----------



## stacieandtheboys

Don't know of you have named her but what about stormy?


----------



## speedy da fish

story is such a sweet name!


----------



## mom2pride

Congrats!!!! 

And minus one sock I got her right on...Lol...even the sabino part (I think).

Some mares will eat the afterbirth, as well...but because you weren't there to 'see' her do it, then I second getting the vet out and making sure she expelled it all.


----------



## laiken

i like the name dallas..


----------



## laiken

very cute name....


----------



## Hunter65

laiken said:


> i like the name dallas..



Thats my nephews name


----------



## JekkaLynn

Sorry (I can't figure out how you delete messages)


----------



## welshies rule

well done dusty xxx


----------

